# The Million $$ Question...



## warriorsage (Jul 17, 2003)

Just who in the heck in Dun Ringill? I must tip my hat to you, sir/madam, as you have managed to get me, and a bunch of other kenpo hooligans roped in to this little game, trying to figure out just who you are. I wasn't planning on attending the homecoming, due to family commitments and lack of funds, but now I figure, whattheheck, I may just have to bring the family along to witness the unveiling of the Dunmeister (or would that be Ringster?).

Anyway, you missed your calling. You should've been in PR. In all seriousness, I bet just about everyone on this forum will be waiting eagerly for Clyde's post Friday night.

I look forward to possibly seeing you and watching you display your years of mastery or your humble purple belt skills. Either way, I'm sure it will be educational.

Ron


----------



## Guiseppe Betri (Jul 17, 2003)

I am also very interested in the identity of Dun Ringill.  I am about this close to booking the next flight from Minneapolis to LA.  I hope that I would be able to participate in the Homecoming with last minute notice.  Dun please e-mail me, as I have a few questions for you.  Thank you sir.  

Guiseppe Betri


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jul 17, 2003)

To those wondering about my identity:


The art of Kenpo is a beautiful thing when it is broken down to its purest form.  By pure, I mean when all the political squabbles, egos, and backbiting are dismissed and nothing but principle, concept and applied technique are left.  It's a funny thing, getting pissed off at someone in the bar and not having any idea who they might be or what kind of knowledge that person might possess, and watching as the "little" guy cleans your clock.  But I digress, when SGM Parker passed on to the next life he left an art that was incredible in its inovations, yet even 13 years later we are still vying for his approval and jockeying for power plays politically.  I've been studying this art longer than most people have been alive.  I was there when most of the traditions that are now being changed were started.  Or, I could just be a purple belt with nothing better to do on my evenings than convince the greater kenpo community I am a high-ranking kenpoist with years of study under the SGM.  I guess only time will tell.  I will be at the Pasadena Homecoming.  If you want to find out who I am, be at the Pasadena Homecoming.  I was going to reveal myself only to Clyde, but now that it has become a tidal wave that has swept the proverbial Kenpo Nation, I will reveal myself only if it is a mass group opinion (with respect of course).  Other than that I will let my identity rename as it is, and my techniques and knowledge speak for itself.

Salute and in respect,

Dun Ringill


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 18, 2003)

Dun ...

I will give you this... You are a master at getting little hearts all a-twitter!  :rofl: :asian: :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 18, 2003)

It's the Great Ashida Kim! 

But I do have a question. What does exchanging techniques in a drill have anything to do with greatness? I keep saying, the real enemy is the one in the street, not in the class.

I'll bet it's the Goldendragon. The betting window is now closed!


----------



## jeffkyle (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *
> 
> I'll bet it's the Goldendragon. The betting window is now closed! *



Boy!  Someone has to be quick to get in on your bets.


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jul 18, 2003)

Clyde, 


don't forget your cup and mouthguard, it is important to have all your protective equipment.  I don't want any training accidents.  Purple belts like myself sometimes don't have the best of control when they are performing their techniques.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dun Ringill _
> *Clyde,
> 
> 
> don't forget your cup and mouthguard, it is important to have all your protective equipment.  I don't want any training accidents.  Purple belts like myself sometimes don't have the best of control when they are performing their techniques. *



OK

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Scott Bonner (Jul 18, 2003)

Yeah, it's pretty impressive how much Dun Ringall has stirred up the community.

All he had to do is make a number of inane comments, pronounce on one forum that another unrelated forum should be shut down on his say-so, and make repeated threats to another poster.  Great guy.

Clearly he is letting his prowess speak for itself, and not getting political at all. (sarcasm alert, for those who are sarcasm-challenged)

Threaten me, too, if you like, Dun.  I'm just a blue belt so I'm sure you could paste me.  But, that doesn't make you any more mature, disciplined or wise (ever hear of that end of the art?).  I want to know who you are, so I can know which senior (if that's what you are) likes to behave like a spoiled child on forums, and anonymously dodge responsibility to boot.

We are judged by what we do.  Stand by your words or shut up.

Peace,
Scott


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jul 18, 2003)

Somehow I am reminded of the line Alan Arkin, playing Sigmund Freud in "The Seven Per Cent Solution," delivers: "I do not know who you are, sir. But I know what you are."

It wasn't me! it was a British intelligence report!

Oh, and Scott? I'd probably get pasted too...


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm sorry you are so angry with me.  Well if you wish to find out who I am come on over to the homecoming.  I don't think I threatened anybody, but obviously Scott you are upset.  I humbly apologize if anybody took it as a threat.  That would be against martial talk policy.  The reason I felt the Kenponet should be shut down was the inability to clean up the foul language and disrespectful posts that had infested the forum.  I'm sorry I have children that really look up to some of the men that were being spoken about on the forum.  So I felt it necessary to do something about it.  Evil is what happens when good men do nothing.  

Salute


----------



## Scott Bonner (Jul 18, 2003)

Did you try going to the men who run the site?  Did you try going to the site itself and trying to do some damage control?  Did you try to even deal with Kenponet's issues on Kenponet?

Or, did you think a good first step was to go to another forum entirely and just start talking smack about it?  Seems that was the option you chose.  You speak of inability to clean it up; surprise, they did a pretty decent job, and no forum, not even this one, is safe from exactly the same kind of crap without pre-screening.  I don't think anyone from Kenponet would start clamboring for MT to be shut down if MT had those kind of troll problems, but you sure as hell thought it was good to go to do exactly that from over here.  (You had sullied MT's reputation for me, until the moderator locked the thread.)  Pathetic behavior.

You dodging responsibility for this behavior by hiding behind anonymousness speaks exceedingly poorly of you.  I don't know or care what Kenpo knowledge you have, but your life knowledge, like standing up for what you do, being responsible, is sorely lacking.

It is precisely your behavior that I am responding to, as your identity is unknown.  Ever hear a writer talk about using a new pen name to see if their new books would still sell without their name on it?  You've done that; you know how highly people think of your actions when they don't know your name and previous laurels.  How grand you appear.  (sarcasm here, for sarcasm-deprived)  Learn from it.

There's no other way to read your posts to Clyde than as a threat: "don't forget your cup and mouthguard, it is important to have all your protective equipment. I don't want any training accidents. Purple belts like myself sometimes don't have the best of control when they are performing their techniques."  I can hear you at your keyboard laughing "duhut duhut" after typing that crud.

I give respect easily and freely, but only where it's due.  You've _earned_ a lack of it.

Scott

P.S.  I would love to come to homecoming, whether you were there or not, but I'm not rich so can't indulge in such pleasures.  Sorry.


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *Somehow I am reminded of the line Alan Arkin, playing Sigmund Freud in "The Seven Per Cent Solution," delivers: "I do not know who you are, sir. But I know what you are."
> 
> It wasn't me! it was a British intelligence report!
> ...



I can't reply to everyone personally, however, Larry Tatum is a good man, a good martial artist, and a person of incredible character.  Every time we post we are a reflection of our instructor.  I keep that in mind every time I write something.  "Is this something I would want SGM Parker to read and carry as a representation of his art?"  If I can honestly answer yes to that question I post, if I cannot, then I reflect on what I have to say.  You are good kenpoist Mr. Mcrobertson please don't allow negativity to affect your training.

Salute and in kenpo always,

"Dun Ringill"


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bonner _
> *Did you try going to the men who run the site?  Did you try going to the site itself and trying to do some damage control?  Did you try to even deal with Kenponet's issues on Kenponet?
> 
> Or, did you think a good first step was to go to another forum entirely and just start talking smack about it?  Seems that was the option you chose.  You speak of inability to clean it up; surprise, they did a pretty decent job, and no forum, not even this one, is safe from exactly the same kind of crap without pre-screening.  I don't think anyone from Kenponet would start clamboring for MT to be shut down if MT had those kind of troll problems, but you sure as hell thought it was good to go to do exactly that from over here.  (You had sullied MT's reputation for me, until the moderator locked the thread.)  Pathetic behavior.
> ...




I understand your loyalty to Clint Hughes, he's a good martial artist.  The bottom line is we are arguing about internet kenpo forums.  C'mon, Kenpo should be a family.  About whether or not I have your respect doesn't really keep me up at nights.  I"m sorry you feel that way.  But in your journey I'm sure you will have the opportunity to attend one of my seminars and I'm sure we can put this aside and train the way SGM Parker wanted us to train--as a family.

Salute

Dun Ringill


----------



## molson (Jul 18, 2003)

very captivating


----------



## Kirk (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dun Ringill _
> *I understand your loyalty to Clint Hughes, he's a good martial artist.  The bottom line is we are arguing about internet kenpo forums.  C'mon, Kenpo should be a family.  About whether or not I have your respect doesn't really keep me up at nights.  I"m sorry you feel that way.  But in your journey I'm sure you will have the opportunity to attend one of my seminars and I'm sure we can put this aside and train the way SGM Parker wanted us to train--as a family.
> 
> Salute
> ...



That's the thing ... family .. or brotherhood, whatever you want
to call it.  I've been slammed for posting musings, political rants,
interesting news, etc.  I've posted those things to share with the
online community, or to engage a debate.  I saw your post about
the kenponet in the same vain (sp?).  I never took you seriously
saying that it should be shut down, I took it as you venting to
those who might share the same interests as you, or wouldn't
mind venting back, or at least discussing it.

Question:  Why is it that only those fortunate enough to make it
to the homecoming get to know your true identity, Mr Kent?


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jul 18, 2003)

Sorry, Elwood, not interested in carrying on a conversation with someone who won't use their name and appears in other ways disingenuous.

Sincerely,
Joliet Jake


----------



## Scott Bonner (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm not motivated by my loyalty to Mr. Hughes.  I am motivated by my sense of right and wrong and personal responsibility, and my appreciation of what the Kenponet brings to those of us who can appreciate it.  (And anger at someone actively trying to tear it down.)

You'll see me at one of your seminars?  Gak, I hope you aren't someone I've already met and liked in real life, like Ed Parker Jr. or Zach Woodson or, heaven forbid, Huk Planas.  I'd hate to have to re-order my opinions of any of these people due to online shenannigans.

I'll be able to learn Kenpo from you in any case.  You haven't done anything to reflect on martial prowess, only life skills.  It's like boasting -- not a reflection of martial prowess, but certainly a reflection of wisdom.

Peace,
Scott


----------



## Scott Bonner (Jul 18, 2003)

Apologies to Zach Whitson, if he ever sees it, for misspelling his name.  Oopers.

Peace,
Scott


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bonner _
> *I'm not motivated by my loyalty to Mr. Hughes.  I am motivated by my sense of right and wrong and personal responsibility, and my appreciation of what the Kenponet brings to those of us who can appreciate it.  (And anger at someone actively trying to tear it down.)
> 
> You'll see me at one of your seminars?  Gak, I hope you aren't someone I've already met and liked in real life, like Ed Parker Jr. or Zach Woodson or, heaven forbid, Huk Planas.  I'd hate to have to re-order my opinions of any of these people due to online shenannigans.
> ...



Scott, regardless of your motivations, I think you are missing the point.  The point was not about shutting the kenponet down, it was about stopping the disrespectful trolls who had nothing better to do than sling homosexual innuendo at the pinnacles of kenpo as a joke.  We both want the same thing.  I hope you understand that regardless of my rank, I am still a human being and when I had to answer questions to a 12 year orange belt about the sexual prefence of an outstanding martial artist like Larry Tatum (who is married to Professor Jill Tatum) than I begin to have a problem.  The Kenponet seems to be fixed by two very good moderators.  I was frustrated and venting with the status of the kenpo family and their attitudes online.  It has been something I have been watching for quite sometime.  Image is given more weight in today's kenpo world than substance.  Scott I hope you and I can come to a peaceful agreement on this situation.  Even if it is to disagree.  There is no need to attack my character, I made a decision that you disagreed with, but what did you do to fix the problem?  One time I was learning a technique from the Old Man and he was attacking me and making me respond (I was a brown belt at the time) and he attacked with a rear choke hold and I had hesitated with the technique and he screamed at me to continue with something, anything, just do something, and it is a lesson I have carried with me through the rest of my life.  Good luck to you in your journey.

Salute


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *Sorry, Elwood, not interested in carrying on a conversation with someone who won't use their name and appears in other ways disingenuous.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Joliet Jake *



It is unfortunate that someone of your intelligence and with your martial arts talent and potential (yes I can make a statement of your talent as I have seen you work on the mats) would shut out a possible relationship or chance to learn something because of a name.  But, we all have choices to make on our journey, I am merely a pathfinder for some and a beacon for others.  Good luck in all you do.

Salute


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jul 18, 2003)

Sorry. Name not issue, only symptom.

Sincerely,
Joliet Jake


----------



## Kirk (Jul 18, 2003)

I'll ask again.  Are you in The Journey, sir?


----------



## bdparsons (Jul 18, 2003)

the unveiling of this individual at the Pasadena Homecoming doesn't turn into a surreal replay of an old gladiator movie....

I'm Dun Rungill.... no I'm Dun Rungill... no I'm Dun...

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## John LaTurno (Jul 18, 2003)

On the east coast of the Strathaird peninsula, on Skye, this Iron Age broch-like structure is situated on a rocky promontory.
It is roughly D-shaped, one side being formed by the sea cliff. The walls are up to 4.5m thick.
The entrance passage is to the north-west and is complete with door-checks and bar-holes. To the south, within the wall there is a large oval cell, measuring 1.5m x 5.5m.
The site was occupied in Medieval times by the chief of the MacKinnon clan. The rectangular ruins inside the dun are of that date.  It's name = DUN RINGILL


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jul 18, 2003)

The mystery deepens.  Outstanding research, Mr. Laturno.  I hope to see you this evening at the homecoming.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 18, 2003)

Have to say Dun, even though you've never really responded to me in any way, shape, or fashion, that you have the Kenpo world reeling.  I hope this does not turn out to be a "non-event", as I do believe, in my advanced years that I would be well, and truly crushed.

Take care ... Whatever your name.


Dan "'Atsa my name! Don't wear it out" Farmer


----------



## Scott Bonner (Jul 18, 2003)

Dun Ringill,

Okay.  It seemed you were opportunistically jumping on the Kenponet when it was temporarily down, so to speak.  The problem wasn't the fault of the Kenponet or it's managers, and it could happen to any forum that doesn't do pre-screening of posts.  I don't see how you thought it was a good idea to come over here and talk smack.

But, I will take you at your word that that was your intention.  If so, I have been wrong about what appeared to be your aims.  Let me say I think it was an honest and easy mistake for me to make, given your introductory salvo on the thread to kill the Kenponet.  I can certainly agree that we don't need a forum where people get their laughs by homophobe-baiting and retaliatory gay-bashing.  It's the lowest kind of interaction, and especially stupid since the whole thing was kicked off by what appeared to be an honest post on one person's troubles with finding a school that wasn't full of homophobia.  Think how that poor guy feels.  I'm glad the moderators killed it off.

"The point was not about shutting the kenponet down, it was about stopping the disrespectful trolls who had nothing better to do than sling homosexual innuendo at the pinnacles of kenpo as a joke. We both want the same thing."

If you had opened with this, I would have not had an issue.

"I was frustrated and venting with the status of the kenpo family and their attitudes online. It has been something I have been watching for quite sometime. Image is given more weight in today's kenpo world than substance."

On this we can agree wholeheartedly.  I sometimes sigh when I see someone say that time will judge who is good and who is bad, 'cause it won't, hasn't, and likely never will.  Incompetent martial artists are all over, doing quite well, thank you, mostly due to our obsession with the superficial.  It's yet another symptom of what I think is possibly the number one problem in our society today, the valuing of the superficial over the substantive.

Give me a few days and I'll tell you all about it.  

"Scott I hope you and I can come to a peaceful agreement on this situation. Even if it is to disagree."

I think it's getting better now.  I won't bother with the secondary concern of threatening to bash Clyde with your purple belt clumsiness; I don't go a week without seeing a couple of those kind of comments on here or on Kenponet (though never on the TKD forums I read, oddly enough.   

"There is no need to attack my character, I made a decision that you disagreed with, but what did you do to fix the problem?"

I did a little behind the scenes, what I could.  And, in public I made a post to point out they were trolling (for those too trusting to admit it) and posts saying "Don't feed the trolls".  I didn't say anything over here because I figured it wasn't a MT issue unless the moderators could find a way to help.  I didn't get too bothered because I knew Josh and Clint would put a stop to it soon enough.  That caliber of thing has happened before, both there and here.

"One time I was learning a technique from the Old Man and he was attacking me and making me respond (I was a brown belt at the time)..."

Safe to say you aren't a purple, then?  

Seriously, why don't you speak as you, without smoke and mirrors and dodging responsibility.  If you feel you spoke rightly, then speak forthrightly.

I don't mind anonymous posters who ask good questions or make good comments, but the ones who speak anonymously just so they can more easily get away with starting shat make me quite annoyed.  That's what you appeared to be doing.

Okay, now I think my best move is to leave this alone for a while.  I'll come back on Monday and look things over and see if I've overreacted or gone too far in my assaults on your character, as you put it.  If so, I will apologize.  If someone figures out who you are and lets us all know by then, then I'll see about apologizing personally (by email) as well.  If I don't think I've gone too far, I'll just try and let the whole thing drop and forget it ever happened, and next time I see you in the real world (if I ever figure out who you are) we can laugh about it and assume you meant well.

We'll see.

Peace,
Scott
P.S.  I try to be slow to wrath, quick to calm.  I don't always succeed.


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bonner _
> *Dun Ringill,
> 
> Okay.  It seemed you were opportunistically jumping on the Kenponet when it was temporarily down, so to speak.  The problem wasn't the fault of the Kenponet or it's managers, and it could happen to any forum that doesn't do pre-screening of posts.  I don't see how you thought it was a good idea to come over here and talk smack.
> ...




Scott,

If the SGM of American kenpo came down from his mat in heaven and asked me who taught me my last lesson I would have to look him in the eye and say "the last lesson I learned was from a blue-belt"  Thanks for the understanding and hope to see you on the mat.


Salute

Dun Ringill


----------



## Scott Bonner (Jul 18, 2003)

Wow!  Thanks.  That was mighty fine of you, and not just because it's what I wanted to hear.    I think I got misty, verklempt even!

Please let me know who you are, one way or another.

Peace,
Scott


----------



## Mithios (Jul 18, 2003)

Misty , verklemt even !! Oh lord ! Scott , I love to read your posts. You just make life worth livin. LOL                MITHIOS


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jul 18, 2003)

Well it's been fun, I have to go get stretched out and prepare for the line tonight.  I hope my fellow cadre that know who I am can keep it under wraps for at least one more night.  I am thinking about unveiling it at the dinner.  When you are as old as I am, you need all the time in the world to keep up with the young bucks, I'm sure by the time I get to dinner tomorrow I will be sore as can possibly be.

Salute,

"Dun (one more night) Ringill"


----------



## Richard S. (Jul 19, 2003)

' Dun Ringill' .....thats an old Jethro Tull tune isnt it?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 19, 2003)

As far as 'Family' Goes.. one doesn't get to choose family members.. but they do have the freedom to choose 'Friends' ... and I sure have family members I don't respect, like or even associate with.. guess it just goes to show ....

I like my friends better...


----------

